# No Desktop Audio - Ubuntu 20.10



## etsnyman (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello There

I have installed the very latest OBS 26.1.1 on my Ubuntu 20.10 system (64-bit) via the official PPA.

However, no matter what I do, I cannot get the Deskop Audio channel to work, even though everything else works perfectly. On Windows 10, everything works fine and I can get it to work no problem.

There is nothing wrong with my hardware, and every other audio application works perfectly. It is only the Desktop Audio in OBS where nothing comes through.

Can someone help me?

Here is my latest log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/NYvmrY-3sI_vYkFT


----------



## etsnyman (Mar 6, 2021)

I found the issue.

The monitor on my soundcard was muted in Pulseaudio Volume Control, also known as *pavucontrol*

Simply install Pulseaudio Volume Control from the Software app, or use 
	
	
    



```
sudo apt install pavucontrol
```

Then run it, go to the Input Devices tab, and then check if the monitor of your sound card is unmuted.

I don't know why it was unmuted, but after trying about a hundred things, I tried checking my pulseaudio settings and this fixed it.

See attached image for details


----------



## 014 (Jun 27, 2021)

Just logged in to say thanks. Perhaps I could have found the monitor without installing *pavucontrol*, but your instructions were easy and my monitor sure enough was muted.


----------



## Enoshade (Jun 27, 2021)

I've had the same issue for a while, and this solution worked perfectly! Thanks a bunch, I think others could also find this thread highly useful. Audio settings are way too finnicky even after a year of using PAVU.


----------

